# POLL REQUEST: Wat irritates you the most about television?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about setting up a poll in the Programming forum with the following question:

What bugs you the most about television:
* The channel "bugs" in the corner of the screen
* The black bar at the bottom of the screen
* Programming running 1-2 minutes off-schedule so you don't switch channels
* The squeezed credits to fit in another promo
* "Edited for time" to fit in more commercials


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go  
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11805


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're Welcome


----------



## JayeDVXIII (Jan 30, 2003)

are channel "bugs" the logo that appears in the corner?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When they edit out the nudity content.


----------

